# Peptide locations



## MaxEarn (Apr 2, 2012)

I notice many sources do not include location, some don't even reply to messages (never will get my orders), but if u know of a pep company and it's location (USA, Canada, ASiA is sufficant) please pass it on

Thanks!


----------



## gamma (Apr 2, 2012)

DEA ^^^^^ maybe ?????????


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

I think they are all on the moon.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 2, 2012)

It is pretty clear when packages have a return address and a name on them.  Pep Source is domestic and so are the peptides if you are at all concerned.


----------



## MaxEarn (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I wasn't asking for exact address, just country of orgrin.  It does concern me, as I have run a business (international) for 5 yrs, dealt with Asia, India, Arabic , and Canadian pharmacies. Although I didn't have direct oversight of the pharm, my contact was with the pharmacist (usually also the owner) and delivery and affiliate sales, reimbursements, etc.  Of all the Pharmacies, I did not find one from middle east or India that wasn't crooked and also dispensed bunk goods when the times were tough. What's important to understand is their econmic plight and the "do what you can" to make a buck society they live in, not unlike our dingy urban areas in the USA. So in essence, would you go by your peps from  brooklin, NYC. WEll compared to some places I have dealt with, i would.


----------



## colochine (Apr 3, 2012)

They all come from China.


----------



## Toddler (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe im slightly off base but aren't peptides in the legal grey area in the usa? A few companies have been shut down but from what I understand it was because they were advocating it for human use and not for 'research only'.  And why exactly would a peptide coming from another country be considered a higher standard than that of the usa? If someone is going to make bunk shit to save a buck I have a feeling their country of origin has little to do with their moral standing. There are plenty of domestic sources that make legit peptide. If they didn't they wouldn't be a company very long.  This is regarding to all countries. Communities like this are very tight knit, if someone receives bunk stuff it doesn't take long for everyone to know.


----------



## Toddler (Apr 3, 2012)

I can think of a few domestic sources that were shut down because of poor quality.  No source is perfect no matter where it comes from.  We all know anything coming from china is more than likely just diluted lead based paint. But that's regarding everything coming out of china


----------



## Thresh (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are speaking of peptide sources in the US, then they better have a return address or it is a scam. Peptides are legal to sell for research purposes only of course 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------

